# Navigateur Opera : garder les onglets figés ??



## apow (23 Février 2011)

Salut à toutes et à tous.

Voilà, avec Opéra j'aime bien figer les onglets de mes sites préférés. Mais le problème est que dés que je quittes opéra, cela me remet tous mes onglets à Zéro? Donc comment les laisser en place (les onglets figés) pour "toujours" ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'Opera, navigateur. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## apow (25 Février 2011)

Up


----------



## herszk (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour.
Il faut aller dans Préférences/Générales/Démarrage: Continuer là où j'étais la dernière fois


----------



## apow (27 Février 2011)

J'ai fait ça.

Maintenant je sais d'ou vient le problème. Lorsque je quittes la fenêtre en cliquant sur la croix rouge, la ça me quitte tus les onglets, mais lorsque que je quittes seulement l'application (Opéra => quitter Opéra.) la les onglets sont sauvegarder.

Même problème sur Chrome.

Donc le problème vient de Mac OS, étrange.

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## herszk (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour.
Si cela t'arrive, tu peux toujours récupérer tes onglets dans outil/historique.


----------

